# Insuarance for foreigner



## Vero4ka (Feb 6, 2013)

HELLO EVERYBODY)
I would like to know, is it possible to get medical insuarance and what plan is the best for me? I am not living in SA but would like to give birth in SA(Capetown). I am not pregnant. Just trying to find out information.


----------



## Oz_Child (Jan 28, 2013)

Vero4ka said:


> HELLO EVERYBODY)
> I would like to know, is it possible to get medical insuarance and what plan is the best for me? I am not living in SA but would like to give birth in SA(Capetown). I am not pregnant. Just trying to find out information.


Yes you can but you will need to have a local bank account and salary advice or pay up a year in full. I did the pay in full option for car insurance before I started working while still on a visitor permit. I have medical insurance but it is paid directly by my company. just be aware first time medical insurance might have a waiting period.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

For my car insurance I didn't have to pay in full. I pay every month by CC.


----------

